# premium choice



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

first time any one has managed to better an adrian flux quote for me and in the past flux has been cheaper than a-plan and nearly all the others advertising in jap performance mag.
anyway, flux = £839.45 tpft social domestic and pleasure 23, 5yncb insuring mitsubishi gto tt (same price as my r32 gtr so swaping over wont cost)

premium choice = £775 including ocasional business use.

if poss speak to Dave, he knows his stuff! (about gto's anyway lol)
08450737400 extension 8617

they also do agreed value on fully comp insurance aswel as driving instructor insurance and public liability if anyone needs it.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

nice one Dave ...extra pennies for a tank full o juice 




(oh.. you couldn't borrow me £1.85 to get from Whitley to the sluice could ya?)


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

pmsl!!!!
i have never haggled so much in my life, really being a tight arse now adays lol.
ill go one better and give you a lift, will cost you £1.85 though hehe


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

a lift home in yer gtr ...I'd snap that up vs the bus lol!

yeah I know what you mean about haggling - I've just got re-insured on my tatty mondeo - £326quid with A-plan who've beaten the others by miles with lower excess. They said they'd also cut me a deal when I get another GTR this yr  cant fault em really


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

nice one, i see it now WHEN and not IF lol


----------

